

Have you ever considered Italy as a market for your company? - killerapp

Italian, marketer, english translator, I'd like to help a startup localize its software/service/app/site for the Italian market and launch it (I managed a 40k$/month google adwords account). Working for a start up is one of my dreams but there are really few of them here
Ciao!
======
pmtarantino
Email or contact info?

~~~
killerapp
Sorry: ematods@gmail.com

------
youngdev
Checkout our site <http://jackpotbuddy.com> and see if it would be a fit for
Italian market. If yes, then would love to chat more.

~~~
killerapp
I'm goimg to check it out and i'll get back to you soon Ciao

